# I got a new Van!



## 907plumber (Mar 13, 2010)

Man I can hardly see straight Im so excited! Here is my new Van. Its a 2003 1 ton chevy, only 44k miles on it. I believe this was an airforce flightline van. I kind of wish the windows werent on it though. But what a great compromise between a regular van and a cube van.

Now the only thing is I am wondering how to secure shelving to the box part. The box part is pretty thin.


----------



## tungsten plumb (Apr 15, 2010)

907plumber said:


> Man I can hardly see straight Im so excited! Here is my new Van. Its a 2003 1 ton chevy, only 44k miles on it. I believe this was an airforce flightline van. I kind of wish the windows werent on it though. But what a great compromise between a regular van and a cube van.
> 
> Now the only thing is I am wondering how to secure shelving to the box part. The box part is pretty thin.


Nice van :thumbup: The windows do suck though too easy for thieves to get to your hard earned tools.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

I used inside corner braces, they are basically ell brackets, to fasten the 2x4's to aluminum with sheet metal screws and I used short wood screws to fasten the braces to wood.


----------



## Dun' Right (Sep 27, 2010)

nice!:thumbsup:


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

First thing to do is tint those windows.

It doesn't matter if you do it yourself or pay to have it done, just get it done.


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

I like it !


----------



## ianclapham (Jan 10, 2011)

could you not remove the glass and fit steel instead?
lovely van:thumbup:


----------



## user7551 (Oct 21, 2011)

ianclapham said:


> could you not remove the glass and fit steel instead?
> lovely van:thumbup:



some aluminum diamond plate isn't to expensive and would look nice instead of the glass


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

playme1979 said:


> some aluminum diamond plate isn't to expensive and would look nice instead of the glass


Instead of diamond plate, just get a sheet of smooth aluminum. Cover that entire upper portion from the back of the truck, over the window hole , to the edge of the door. That way you've got a seamless area to place your logo on the truck.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

nice van.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

ChrisConnor said:


> Instead of diamond plate, just get a sheet of smooth aluminum. Cover that entire upper portion from the back of the truck, over the window hole , to the edge of the door. That way you've got a seamless area to place your logo on the truck.


What he said. Awesome truck btw.:thumbsup:


----------



## 907plumber (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks for the compliments and ideas guys! For my little one man show its a huge step forward. It was a blizzard up here all day. I managed to do a water heater install with it in the morning, but then it was back to the 4x4 truck for the rest of the day. 
Looks like I might have to put in a locker in the rear. Amazing that this truck has an open diff on it.

A locker and some chains will probably be fine on the snow days.

Well Im gonna go out and play around in the back of it and see if I cant make some shelves or something happen back there.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Congrats 907! :thumbup:

Nothin' beats the feelin' of rigging up your new ride. Enjoy!


----------



## 907plumber (Mar 13, 2010)

Well just about done. I'm real pleased. I'll post more pics when Done


----------



## 907plumber (Mar 13, 2010)

Duplicate post


----------



## frisco kid (Dec 18, 2008)

handsome rig!


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

:laughing: That a fridge???:thumbup: Jkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

Nice. I like the door. I'd take it to a body shop(s) and see about getting rid of the windows. Or ask them to paint the inside of the windows with...that paint, I don't remember the name of it.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

When times get slow you could always make a chip stand or ice cream truck out of it


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

OldSchool said:


> When times get slow you could always make a chip stand or ice cream truck out of it


You just want to melt his ice-cream.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

easttexasplumb said:


> You just want to melt his ice-cream.


The poor OP lives in Alaska.... I would have a really hard time to melt his ice cream .... but I could always give it a try :laughing:

If he worked in new construction ... he could make some part time money on his lunch break selling coffee and sandwichs to the guys on the construction site :laughing:


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

OldSchool said:


> If he worked in new construction in Texas... he could make some part time money on his lunch break selling Sweet tea and burritos :laughing:


 
Fixed it for ya

Nice van


----------



## Mega Smash (Oct 9, 2009)

Is it a 4.8 or 5.3?


----------



## 907plumber (Mar 13, 2010)

It's a 6.0 I believe


----------



## jstu45 (Jan 6, 2012)

Nice van bro...I like the compromise between box vs van...good luck!!!


----------



## frisco kid (Dec 18, 2008)

Sharp rig! Speaking of new vans...anyone else hear about the Ford Transit T-series vans coming out in 2013 model year? I also hear they're going to replace the E-series vans with the t-series.


----------



## cityplumbing (Jun 12, 2010)

Nice van!! Hope it makes your money back..:thumbup:


----------



## 907plumber (Mar 13, 2010)

cityplumbing said:


> Nice van!! Hope it makes your money back..:thumbup:


That makes two of us! So far it is a gas hog. But it's winter and it idles alot and tires spin alot. Also I don't have a tach in it but I think it is geared awfully low. Engine seems to be running Awfull fast at 55mph.

I'm not sure how it's going to make my money back but it's way more convenient and comfortable to work out of than the back of a truck

And it is dang cold in there! It got about 30 degrees one day and it was alright in there. But today was about 0 and my toes and fingers were freezing. Supposed to be 0 or below for the next week too!

I might hang a curtain to seperate the front from the box and that will help alot I bet


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Always good to separate the cab from the rest of the truck.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

I always set my vans up with a bulkhead from American Van Equipment. http://www.americanvan.com/bulkhead-partitions 
Then I custom fit 1/2" foam board with foil backing custom fit to that on the bed side of the bulkhead. Spray painted it flat black for looks and set shelving up against that. Warm cab in winter and cool in summer. Helps somewhat with sound deadening as well.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

907plumber said:


> That makes two of us! So far it is a gas hog. But it's winter and it idles alot and tires spin alot. Also I don't have a tach in it but I think it is geared awfully low. Engine seems to be running Awfull fast at 55mph.


With the super low speed limits on the flight line I'd suspect that you are geared very low... 15 - 35 strictly enforced by 19 year old kids that just got turned into cops....:laughing:

I'd investigate changing out the ring and pinion in the rear end...

I'd be amazed if you had anything taller than 5.13 : 1 in it... :laughing:


----------

